# Age gap between you & OH?



## EllaAndLyla

Hi was just wondering what everys age gap between you and your OH is? 
Everyone thinks me and OH are a weird couple, I am 18 he is 25 we have Lyla who is 3 months soon and he has another daughter from a previous relationship who has just turned 3. (he has issues with her mum but I wont go into details, basically Lyla is his first time being a daddy). I like our age gap, it isn't a lot in my eyes even though everyone else thinks it is but I don't care. We make the perfect couple and we are so alike, sometimes I forget he is a bit older lol! Its only a 6 year and 9 month age gap, basically the same as my parents were 

So yeah, just wanted to see (nosey ;) ) what every ones relationships are like, are you both teen parents? is OH/FOB a first time daddy? etc x


----------



## DreamComeTrue

my OH is 10 months older then me, and Lyra is mine & his first baby. 

i dont think age gap matters too much, aslong as your both happy & are trying hard to be the best parents you can be


----------



## bbyno1

1 year and 8 months between us..
Im the older one lol


----------



## LauraBee

FOB is almost a year older than me.

I always discuss the differences of age in a relationship with friends. It may just be the influence of society but I think anyone under sixteen shouldn't really go more than a year either way. Sixteen and seventeen year olds shouldn't go much younger and maybe a few years older. Then once someone's eighteen, maybe a couple years younger at the most but anyone older is fair game :haha: Even though you hear of these eighteen year olds with forty year olds and think "huh!?" it doesn't seem as bad as an eighteen year old with a fourteen year old :shrug:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I dont see the problem with any age difference really, like if your in love then you cant help it. if your 18 and your in love with a 40/50 year old then good for you :) shouldnt let anyone tell you whats right or wrong, unless your underage and in that case its illegal lol! xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

There is 2 years and 4 months between me and OH, if I have counted right :haha: 
He was 20, 1 month from 21 when Kacey was born, I was 18 - first baby for us both :) x


----------



## fairyflowers

im 21 his 23..


----------



## Bexxx

I'm 7 months younger than OH


----------



## kandbumpx

OH is 11 months older than me. Both first time parents :)

I don't think age matters either... When I was 16 I was with someone for 2 years who was 10 years older than me...


----------



## kandbumpx

EllaAndLyla said:


> I dont see the problem with any age difference really, like if your in love then you cant help it. if your 18 and your in love with a 40/50 year old then good for you :) shouldnt let anyone tell you whats right or wrong, unless your underage and in that case its illegal lol! xx

totally agree :)


----------



## rileybaby

There's 3 years between me and OH. Im 16 & he is 19, and our little boy is almost 13 months. We are both first time parents - its been stressful as i feel ive done all the growing up and he hasn't ! Will happen in time i suppose.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

There's about 16 months between me and OH. I'm 20, and he's 21 atm. 

We were both first time parents with my daughter, who I gave birth to when I was 18, and he was 19. She's now 2 years old. I gave birth to our son when I was 19, and he's just turned 21 a month before. Our relationship is pretty good, we bicker alot, but it's always been that way. We annoy the hell out of each other :haha: but we still love each other nonetheless. I feel like I've taken on a massive role of parenting while he's gone back to trying to be a teenager, which gets a little stressful and difficult at times. For example, I'll go out maybe once a month, he'll go out 4 or 5 times a month, and alot of evenings is out anyway with his mates. But overall, we're pretty strong :)


----------



## Burchy314

FOB is 2 years and 12 days older then me. And it was both of our first kid. 

Age difference doesn't bother me much. But it does bother me when 16-18 year olds are with like 40 year olds, kind a creeps me out, but I don't let it bother me. For me I feel comfortable doing 1 year younger and up to 4 years older, MAYBE 6 years older.


----------



## kandbumpx

Burchy314 said:


> FOB is 2 years and 12 days older then me. And it was both of our first kid.
> 
> Age difference doesn't bother me much. But it does bother me when 16-18 year olds are with like 40 year olds, kind a creeps me out, but I don't let it bother me. For me I feel comfortable doing 1 year younger and up to 4 years older, MAYBE 6 years older.

I know what you mean with this.. Someone who I went to school with.. She was 16 when she got with her now husband and he was in his 40s... Together they have now got 3 kids... N he had a few kids of his own before

But each to their own, If they're happy


----------



## x__amour

OH and I are 1 year and 7 months apart. I turn 20 in October and he turns 19 in April. This is both our first time parenting. As for age differences, a huge age gap is not for me but to each their own. :flow:


----------



## airbear

My OH is 6 month's older than me. I turn 21 in October and he will be 22 next April.

We are both first time parents to our daughter. We've been together for over five years. I think it really depends on the relationship and people in the relationship for what a comfortable age gap is. I personally wouldn't like a large age gap. I am not fond of dating anyone younger than me really and I don't think I would date someone who was more than 5 years older than me. But then again it would really depend on the person. My mom had a friend who in high school fell in love with her youth pastor and said that she would someday marry him (it wasn't legal at the time because of the age difference so they didn't date) but now they are married with two children. There is quite a bit of an age gap, I would say definitely over 10 years but I think it's a bit more than that. It's something I wouldn't prefer for my life but whatever works for others and whatever makes them happy, then go for it!


----------



## Lauraxamy

My OH is 9 years older than me, I was 17 when I met him he was 26. 18 when I got pregnant, he was 27 we were both first time parents .. Now I'm 20, he's 29. I've always gone out with older people but he's the oldest :haha: I didn't notice the age gap at all we just clicked and it happened. I was glad he was older than me when I fell pregnant though I felt reassured that he could support us as he owned his flat when we met so we had somewhere to go, has his own business too so he could work as much as he liked to get us money for LO.


----------



## annawrigley

FOB is 1 year and 8 months older than me. Noah's my first baby, he has a 2.5yo daughter who he doesn't see cos her mum's a psycho bitch and lied about paternity for the first year of her life. He's also got about 5 other girls pregnant but we won't go into that...... He's a pleasant guy :dohh: 
Big age gaps do bother me, I think they're creepy and in some cases sick, but I won't bore you with my rant on it ;)


----------



## amygwen

OH is only a few months older then me. We are both 21, he's a first-time daddy!

When I was 16, I was with a 24 year old. I thought at that time that there wasn't anything wrong with it and everyone else was telling me different. I can understand what you mean, but since I'm older now it kinda grosses me out thinking that a 24 yr old dated a 16 yr old! I wouldn't ever do that, but that's just me. :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

FOB is 3 and half years older then me, and has no other kids that i know of.


----------



## Hotbump

OH is 8yr and 2 weeks older than me :D at first during my pregnancy with jovanni i must admit i was a bitch to him then i change then he became abusive then it came to the point where he hit me and couldnt believe what he did since then he has taken anger management classes and its been half a year since he has changed and so far so good lets just hope it stays that way :thumbup:


----------



## x Zaly x

OH is two years older than me, We have been together for nearly three years and been married for nearly two years:wedding:. Our relationship is great, and this might sound cheesey but we love each other alot :blush: dont get me wrong he is soooo annoying, as all men are! lol. Aleena is our first baby.:cloud9: xx


----------



## mummy2shania

I'm 24 he is 33 age is just a number in my eyes we are now expecting our second child and i love my OH to bits he is my rock, soon to be my husband :) x


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm 18 and FOB is 19.
He was born in August of 92 and I was born March of 93.
This is our first child(and will be the only one)


My OH turns 20 in November and I don't turn 19 till March


----------



## smatheson

OH is nine months older than me. He turns 19 in september and I am 18. Nathan is our first baby:cloud9:


----------



## holly2234

7years 6 months. Im 18 and he is 26. We were 16 and 24 when we got together and 18 and 26 when we got married. 18 and 25 when Erin was born.


----------



## krys

OH is 6 months and 1 day older than me :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> FOB is 1 year and 8 months older than me. Noah's my first baby, he has a 2.5yo daughter who he doesn't see cos her mum's a psycho bitch and lied about paternity for the first year of her life. He's also got about 5 other girls pregnant but we won't go into that...... He's a pleasant guy :dohh:
> Big age gaps do bother me, I think they're creepy and in some cases sick, but I won't bore you with my rant on it ;)

thats like my situation, OH has a just 3 year old and the mum is a psycho, she ran off to another country whilst pregnant, lost all contact with him and didnt even tell him she was born. He found out a few weeks later that he had a little girl and now she wont even let him see her! but she had the cheek to email him on her 3rd birthday and moan that he didnt get her a card or present! he doesnt even know what part of the country they live in!! its quite sad really!


----------



## rainbows_x

OH is just over 8 years older than me. I'm 21, he's 29. We've been together just over two years, got together when I was 19 and he was 27. x


----------



## kimmy04

OH is 2 years older. This is our first baby for us both


----------



## Mii

FOB (since I dont have an OH or bf lol) Is a year younger then me (Im 19 and he is 18) He has an almost two year old (I dont talk to him or anyone he knows anymore so I dont know if he seems him or not but he didnt while I was with him) Myles is his second (even though hes not involved and wont be if I have any say :haha: ) and apparently the girl hes dating now (1 month after I left him) is pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Lucy22

We're the same age, only a few months between us.
Elena and LO are our only children :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

7 months


----------



## naturebug32

I'm 36 he's 33... :) He's about 2 years 8 months younger than me. There is nothing wrong with a 6 year gap. I wouldn't worry about what others think as long as you are both happy.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

FOB is 18 almost 19. 
I just turned 17.
There is 1 year 7 months and 5 days.


----------



## AriannasMama

OH and I are 2 years and 2 days apart, He was born August 9th '87 and I was born August 11th 89. Arianna is my first, and his 2nd, his older daughter, Des'ray will be six in November, he also has issues with not being able to see her (he just did for the first time in 2 years a month ago).


----------



## ShelbyLee

Skylar is a little less than 6 years older than me..(10days less)
I really don't see it as an issue, but some of my friends think hes old..

My cousins FOB is 16 years older than her and he has a 4 year old daughter.. from a previous relationship, they just broke up like last week. I just can't get over the fact that he was getting his drivers license when she was being born and hitting the legal age to drink when she was learning how to ride a bike.. and the age difference between them is the same as him and her dad..


----------



## emmylou92

Very big age gap with us i was 17 when we met and OH was 38 :) Hahaha, He is pretty much the same age as me mentaly haha. We make a great coupple and I dont see a problem with an age gap at all, my mum really likes him and so does dad, they were unsure at first but once everone had me him they loved him too.


----------



## unconditional

im 19 and he is 26 :) i wouldn't worry about it... age is nothing imo...as well as race, gender. as long as you're happy that's all that matters!


----------



## Burchy314

emmylou92 said:


> Very big age gap with us i was 17 when we met and OH was 38 :) Hahaha, He is pretty much the same age as me mentaly haha. We make a great coupple and I dont see a problem with an age gap at all, my mum really likes him and so does dad, they were unsure at first but once everone had me him they loved him too.

I didnt know your OH was that old!!! From the few pictures I have seen of him he look so much younger.I thought he was like 26 lol. So thats a 21 year age gap? My parents would of FREAKED if I brought home someone that had the age difference lol, but then agian they didnt even really like the 2 year age gap me and FOB had :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

Haha yeah, I dated 3 guys my age 2 cheaed on me and the other beat me till i was in hospital, so i decided to go for an older bloke I didn't realsie how old he was till i asked and he didnt realize how young i was till he asked, I look young but I have always been pretty mature for my age, so i get told any way. The age gap dosent bother us and if it dose bother anyone then look away thats all i say.


----------



## tasha41

My OH is 15 months to the day older than me :) I've mainly dated guys my age. Lots of losers, a couple (beyond my OH) who stand out still as being amazing guys, and I wish that it went a bit further with them so I would have gotten to see more of them and know them better etc, but only if I could still meet my OH and have LO ;) I'd gladly trade in the 2 years I wasted on my loser 'high school sweetheart' though lol

I don't really like big age gaps either, but it's not my life so whatever floats your boat I guess really :) Just speaking for myself here, Maybe a couple of years as a teen and about 10 (give or take) when you're an adult? TBH I wouldn't really give an older guy a chance though, like say 40 years old (I'm 22 this year). Please understand it is not a dig at anyone's relationship or OH here, but personal preference. I'm very attracted to older men- but ones who are in a similar place to where I want to be at 40. Which means successful in work, good looking, married fathers. Who take care of themselves, have money, are polite and well beyond settled down. Not boring, but content and peaceful?? So why would a married father who loves his kids, wife, has a great job and lots to lose want to risk it on a 22 year old mum who's still in college etc? :lol: I can't see myself being attracted to any other older man than someone like that. Of course I'd never pursue someone like that though, even if I was single!


----------



## kandbumpx

emmylou92 said:


> Haha yeah, I dated 3 guys my age 2 cheaed on me and the other beat me till i was in hospital, so i decided to go for an older bloke I didn't realsie how old he was till i asked and he didnt realize how young i was till he asked, I look young but I have always been pretty mature for my age, so i get told any way. The age gap dosent bother us and if it dose bother anyone then look away thats all i say.

I agree with the older men... They don't go out t cheat, theyve lived young... And just want to settle down when older. If your happy that's all that matters :)

Sorry what you had to go through with one of the guys :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

ETA: thanks Katie :)


----------



## tasha41

*I just said it's not a dig at anyone or their relationships, I said it's my personal preference and I TRULY do not care what other people do with their lives, I mean it, or I wouldn't say it.* I don't know what your specific age gap is with your OH, I just pulled "40" out the top of my head because it's roughly double my age. I probably don't notice random 40 year olds on the street as much as I notice attractive men out with their kids having fun, because I'm mostly with my LO at family-oriented places. I didn't say anyone's OH did any of that and I didn't imply that any aren't successful, etc. I just said I am attracted to people who are living the life I want at the age of 40. And then described the life I wish to have at 40! What's wrong with that? I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## sarah0108

2weeks and 1 day :haha: he's older x


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: My dad younger than your OH Emmylou92 x


----------



## annawrigley

I don't think age is 'just a number', of course its not just a number. With age comes maturity, wisdom, life experience.... If i was to go out and date a 10 year old would it be ok cos we're in love? Sorry but i cannot stand big age gaps and find it creepy as hell, what would a 40 year old man want with a child????? It's so wrong


----------



## emmylou92

haha :blush: I know alot of people think its weird but once you get to know us people can see why where together. Sorry tasha41 got abit OTT there I havent slep in more than 24hr.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

kandbumpx said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I dated 3 guys my age 2 cheaed on me and the other beat me till i was in hospital, so i decided to go for an older bloke I didn't realsie how old he was till i asked and he didnt realize how young i was till he asked, I look young but I have always been pretty mature for my age, so i get told any way. The age gap dosent bother us and if it dose bother anyone then look away thats all i say.
> 
> *I agree with the older men... They don't go out t cheat, theyve lived young... And just want to settle down when older.* If your happy that's all that matters :)
> 
> Sorry what you had to go through with one of the guys :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with this too! I mean sometimes my OH is really immature but thats when we are together having a laugh! I like it though because he's past the stage where he wants to go out and get smashed everyday and be on drugs etc. When we met he was a state, I fell for him because of his true personality underneath, I told him never to touch drugs again and he listened (had a few bad days) but now 2 years later he is a loving daddy and I cant even remember the old guy!! I see myself as his push in the right direction and I know thats true because when we split for like 2 weeks over a year ago he spent the whole time on drugs (he was an addict since he was 15, its a sad story and I won't go into it) then we got back together and I helped him to stop, find a job etc. now he is back to his loving self x


----------



## emmylou92

^^ thats a nice what you did for him.


----------



## kandbumpx

emmylou92 said:


> haha :blush: I know alot of people think its weird but once you get to know us people can see why where together. Sorry tasha41 got abit OTT there I havent slep in more than 24hr.

It's not weird at all, no need to :blush: about it hun. If your happy that's all that matters :), doesn't matter what others think.


----------



## kandbumpx

EllaAndLyla said:


> kandbumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I dated 3 guys my age 2 cheaed on me and the other beat me till i was in hospital, so i decided to go for an older bloke I didn't realsie how old he was till i asked and he didnt realize how young i was till he asked, I look young but I have always been pretty mature for my age, so i get told any way. The age gap dosent bother us and if it dose bother anyone then look away thats all i say.
> 
> *I agree with the older men... They don't go out t cheat, theyve lived young... And just want to settle down when older.* If your happy that's all that matters :)
> 
> Sorry what you had to go through with one of the guys :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this too! I mean sometimes my OH is really immature but thats when we are together having a laugh! I like it though because he's past the stage where he wants to go out and get smashed everyday and be on drugs etc. When we met he was a state, I fell for him because of his true personality underneath, I told him never to touch drugs again and he listened (had a few bad days) but now 2 years later he is a loving daddy and I cant even remember the old guy!! I see myself as his push in the right direction and I know thats true because when we split for like 2 weeks over a year ago he spent the whole time on drugs (he was an addict since he was 15, its a sad story and I won't go into it) then we got back together and I helped him to stop, find a job etc. now he is back to his loving self xClick to expand...

Aww bless, he's doing great then, and he must think alot of you to change :). Glad you showed him in the right direction and it's nice to know he's trying to find himself a job. x


----------



## tasha41

emmylou92 said:


> haha :blush: I know alot of people think its weird but once you get to know us people can see why where together. Sorry tasha41 got abit OTT there I havent slep in more than 24hr.

It's fine & hope you can rest soon!! :) just don't want people to think I'm judging them personally. Not to say if OH and I split that I'd never date an older man (I'd probably have to if I had serious intentions for the relationship, guys my age are mostly adult children within my social circle/places I go or would go lol)


----------



## emmylou92

All my ex's were dick's and like 99% of the guys I were friend with were too, the thought of being with some one close to my age scares me, not alll guys but most of the ones i knew always thought they had something to prove, 
Like who could smoke the most drugs before getting stoned
or 
who can drink the most before getting drunk,

Not my idea of fun really. :flower:

Thanks again Katie :)


----------



## lov3hat3

FOB is 4 years and 5 months older then me, i was 16 when i had jamiee he was 21. I dont think he has any other kids, although, it wouldnt suprise me.


----------



## cammy

my age gap isn't very big, I'm 3 months older. But we met in highschool because we were in the same year and I got pregnant in highschool


----------



## Shannyxox

My OH is 2years and 18days older :)


----------



## airbear

airbear said:


> My OH is 6 month's older than me. I turn 21 in October and he will be 22 next April.
> 
> We are both first time parents to our daughter. We've been together for over five years. I think it really depends on the relationship and people in the relationship for what a comfortable age gap is. I personally wouldn't like a large age gap. I am not fond of dating anyone younger than me really and I don't think I would date someone who was more than 5 years older than me. But then again it would really depend on the person. My mom had a friend who in high school fell in love with her youth pastor and said that she would someday marry him (it wasn't legal at the time because of the age difference so they didn't date) but now they are married with two children. There is quite a bit of an age gap, I would say definitely over 10 years but I think it's a bit more than that. It's something I wouldn't prefer for my life but whatever works for others and whatever makes them happy, then go for it!

I asked my mom about her friend. Her friend started dating her now husband when she was 14 and he was 32 they are now married and have two older teenaged daughters.


----------



## lizardbreath

there is 1 year and 1 month to the day between me and Dan..... He will be 23 in October and Ill be 22 in November


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

sarah0108 said:


> :blush: My dad younger than your OH Emmylou92 x

my parents are both younger :haha: xxxx
so glad you are happy tbh that is all that matters


----------



## emmylou92

Thank you, :)


----------



## annawrigley

airbear said:


> airbear said:
> 
> 
> My OH is 6 month's older than me. I turn 21 in October and he will be 22 next April.
> 
> We are both first time parents to our daughter. We've been together for over five years. I think it really depends on the relationship and people in the relationship for what a comfortable age gap is. I personally wouldn't like a large age gap. I am not fond of dating anyone younger than me really and I don't think I would date someone who was more than 5 years older than me. But then again it would really depend on the person. My mom had a friend who in high school fell in love with her youth pastor and said that she would someday marry him (it wasn't legal at the time because of the age difference so they didn't date) but now they are married with two children. There is quite a bit of an age gap, I would say definitely over 10 years but I think it's a bit more than that. It's something I wouldn't prefer for my life but whatever works for others and whatever makes them happy, then go for it!
> 
> I asked my mom about her friend. Her friend started dating her now husband when she was 14 and he was 32 they are now married and have two older teenaged daughters.Click to expand...

Wow, paedophilia much :wacko:


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> airbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airbear said:
> 
> 
> My OH is 6 month's older than me. I turn 21 in October and he will be 22 next April.
> 
> We are both first time parents to our daughter. We've been together for over five years. I think it really depends on the relationship and people in the relationship for what a comfortable age gap is. I personally wouldn't like a large age gap. I am not fond of dating anyone younger than me really and I don't think I would date someone who was more than 5 years older than me. But then again it would really depend on the person. My mom had a friend who in high school fell in love with her youth pastor and said that she would someday marry him (it wasn't legal at the time because of the age difference so they didn't date) but now they are married with two children. There is quite a bit of an age gap, I would say definitely over 10 years but I think it's a bit more than that. It's something I wouldn't prefer for my life but whatever works for others and whatever makes them happy, then go for it!
> 
> I asked my mom about her friend. Her friend started dating her now husband when she was 14 and he was 32 they are now married and have two older teenaged daughters.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, paedophilia much :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with Anna, that does seem a bit big of an age difference! I mean she was only 14. :shrug:


----------



## stephx

^^^ yeah, honestly that's vile


----------



## stephx

3 and a half years younger than my OH x


----------



## Rachyroux

I turned 20 Last month and OH turns 24 Next month x


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with Anna, laura, and steph...that's gross. She was only 14!!! She was still a child!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ew. She's basically been groomed that's why shes with him :|

And FOB is 3 years older than me.


----------



## lb

OH is 3 years younger ;)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

laurenburch said:


> OH is 3 years younger ;)

you like em young eh?


----------



## lb

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> OH is 3 years younger ;)
> 
> you like em young eh?Click to expand...

you know it bby! ahahaha


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D 3 years between me and OH im 19 and he is 22  Christian-James is our first, we are really happy have our fights but work every thing out :D

I dont see anything wrong with any age gap as long as you are both happy and get treated right who cares about age :D a good friend of mine is 18 and engaged to a 36 year old and they have one of the best relashonships i have seen.


----------



## KateyCakes

6 years between me + OH. We started dating when I was 17 + he was 23.


----------



## we can't wait

My DH is almost two years older than me. :thumbup:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I am 18, will be 19 in October, DH is 19, will be 20 in February :D


----------



## samface182

OH is almost 2 years older than me.


----------



## lilosmum

OH is 3 years older than me, I turned 16 two days ago and OH turned 19 nearly a month a go.

ETA: we were both first time parents


----------



## wishuwerehere

FOB is a few months younger than me, and she's both of our first child.
My OH is 5 years older than me and he doesn't have any other children. 
I don't really notice age gaps - one of my friends is going out with a guy who's at least 15 years older than her (I've never asked exactly how old he wasn't because I didn't want to seem rude lol!) and she's happier with him than I've seen a number of younger guys make her in ages. Whereas me and FOB were very close in age but hardly soulmates! 
Age is just a number, after all! :thumbup:


----------



## MillyBert

im just 20 and my other half is nearly 22 so a year and a half between us. xx


----------

